# Electra Summers BBWLOVE.com



## binaryhead2001 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi All

Does anyone remember a website from about 4 years ago called www.bbwlove.com.

It had the most georgeous girl modelling who called herself electra summers, a red headed girl who was about 230pounds.

She seems to have dissapeared completely, I havent been able to find any websites with her pictures on at all, it is such a shame cos she was my favorite girl, I am just wondering if anyone knows of any sites with her pictures or if she is modelling elsewhere.

Cheers


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 29, 2006)

binaryhead2001 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone remember a website from about 4 years ago called www.bbwlove.com.
> 
> ...



Would that be the same Electra that was in Dimensions issue #82? Go check in the Dimensions store and let me know.


----------



## binaryhead2001 (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah shes the one, very pretty


----------



## savoy6 (Apr 18, 2007)

as former member of her site's forum...if i remember correctly she had a bunch of housing and personal stuff come down on her at once and she had to give up the site....don't know about the modeling thing but her picture sets were getting less and less often there towards the end so she may have been getting burnt out too....God, she is a beauty though...loved her eyes..:wubu:


----------



## Gil (Aug 5, 2007)

savoy6 said:


> as former member of her site's forum...if i remember correctly she had a bunch of housing and personal stuff come down on her at once and she had to give up the site....don't know about the modeling thing but her picture sets were getting less and less often there towards the end so she may have been getting burnt out too....God, she is a beauty though...loved her eyes..:wubu:




I remember this - she panicked from some guy who tried to locate her and track her down or some such. 

I still think that may have been a phony story. She often talked about her lesbian lover - and I think that had more to do with it - that she got jealous of the attention Electra was getting from men. Add to that the fact that she was living that sort of lifestyle in the middle of the panhandle of Texas means she was under scrutiny anyway.

Personally, I think she took the very crude way out. The way to go would have been to let her real fans know where she was going and create a private forum or paid place.

But hey, to each their own.


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Sep 20, 2007)

I know I will miss her, she was a totally sexy BBW. First woman on the net to turn me on to the wold of BBW. Wish I still had her pics but my PC crashed and i lost them ALL  

If anyone out there has pics of her that would be willing to share please let me know. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Skip Lovejoy (Sep 28, 2007)

I think she also did spreads in Big Butt and and possibly Plumpers.
Before she packed it in she offered up two CDs of the contents of her website on separate occasions, the last one was right before she shut the site down.
As to the untimely end of bbwlove.com, I seem to recall her mentioning some romance she had going with some guy in Montana and assumed she took off to Missoula, Butte or Billings - one of those lovely places.
Best damn free BBW site ever. I only regret she never did any video.


----------

